# Question for 1DX owners



## J.R. (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm selling the (backup) 6D today, not because the camera is a dud (it isn't) but the user-interface is nowhere near what I would like. 

I'm now looking at the 1DX while retaining the 5D3 as backup. Quick question here - does the fact that the 1DX is only 18mp bother you or limit you in any way? 

Cheers!
J.R.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi J.R.

I have consciously not got the 1DX for the sole reason of the 18MP. It is not that difficult to see the difference between the 1DX and 5D MkIII files at low iso and good light, which is where I am most of the time, so I will keep waiting until a 1DX MkII comes along.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 9, 2014)

Doesn't bother me...


----------



## expatinasia (Dec 9, 2014)

No, not in the slightest.

And I crop almost all the images that get used, and it still does not bother me (or anyone else dealing with the pics) at all.


----------



## wolfgang (Dec 9, 2014)

Not even in the slightness. I hope that when the 1Dx mark II comes in, that they should keep it at 18 and work even more on the Dynamic Range and ISO performance... ;D What you guys think?


----------



## instaimage (Dec 9, 2014)

I had two X's and two 5D3's, there was something I never liked about the 5D3 images, they seemed a little "chunky" in the details... I used the 5D3 to shoot team photos for sports, the "chunky" was the details of the faces. A lot of lit photos so no issue with low light, and not high ISO either... I didn't have the 5D3 with me and shot the X once, never shot the 5D3 again for "business"... I've since sold the extra 5D3 and now have four X's.

Don't misunderstand, the 5D3 is an amazing camera... I just prefer the image from the X and with that in my mind, there would be no way I'd ever use the 5D3 again even though I never had an issue with the 5D3 images with customers, I just had it in the back of my mind.

I still have a 5D3 as my "family" camera... sits on the kitchen counter for my wife to use around the house and for anything we do as a family...


----------



## tushit (Dec 9, 2014)

J.R. said:


> I'm selling the (backup) 6D today, not because the camera is a dud (it isn't) but the user-interface is nowhere near what I would like.
> 
> Cheers!
> J.R.



Hi J.R, digressing from the topic but if you are selling it in India(and if you haven't already sold it), I would be willing to take it from you(if it fits within my budget).

- Tushit


----------



## Austin (Dec 9, 2014)

It never bothers me. I wouldn't mind an even 20 megapixels, but in practice I don't think I'd even notice it if I had them. I'm not a cropper...well, most of the times not.

The X makes up for those missing megapixels with other features, believe me!


----------



## tpatana (Dec 9, 2014)

wolfgang said:


> Not even in the slightness. I hope that when the 1Dx mark II comes in, that they should keep it at 18 and work even more on the Dynamic Range and ISO performance... ;D What you guys think?



That's good point.

If you can choose either 36MP and current ISO/DR, or 18MP with 1 stop improvement on ISO and DR, I think I go with 18MP.


----------



## PhilA (Dec 9, 2014)

Not a worry compared to any current Canon(or even the 1Ds MkIII) - the difference in MP isn't enough to worry about. The 1Dx is a much more "substantial" camera than its brethren in frame rate, AF, build quality etc etc. If the rumoured 50MP 1Ds MkIV(?) appears then that will be another thing again...

I have both a 1DsMKIII & a 1Dx.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 9, 2014)

wolfgang said:


> Not even in the slightness. I hope that when the 1Dx mark II comes in, that they should keep it at 18 and work even more on the Dynamic Range and ISO performance... ;D What you guys think?



If the MkII is 18MP then I will almost certainly not upgrade from my ancient 1Ds MkIII's. My specific need is not high iso or framerate, or huge MP, it is 1 series build and niceties and outright low iso image quality, and the truth is there is essentially no difference between the 1DX and the 1Ds MkIII for that. I'd be better off putting the money into lighting and training than bodies.

The 1DX is an amazing camera, but for my specific use it is no better than a $1,500 1Ds MkIII.


----------



## Northstar (Dec 9, 2014)

J.R. said:


> I'm selling the (backup) 6D today, not because the camera is a dud (it isn't) but the user-interface is nowhere near what I would like.
> 
> I'm now looking at the 1DX while retaining the 5D3 as backup. Quick question here - does the fact that the 1DX is only 18mp bother you or limit you in any way?
> 
> ...



18 MP is enough right now, but more MP could become important in the future as technologies change/evolve. In other words, 10 and 20 years from now, you'll probably wish your 2012 1dx would've been capable of shooting at 36mp or 50mp as you're looking at "old" photos on your 100" 4k family TV.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 9, 2014)

Northstar said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm selling the (backup) 6D today, not because the camera is a dud (it isn't) but the user-interface is nowhere near what I would like.
> ...



A 100" 4K TV is still only 8.2MP. TV's and monitors are so far behind camera resolution it is comical, and probably one of the reasons the MP race was abandoned.


----------



## Gino (Dec 9, 2014)

It depends on how much you crop your photos....I usually crop my photos to some degree, and 18 MP leaves some room for cropping, so it gets the job done for smaller prints, but if you crop and want larger prints it might not be adequate. 

My hope is the 1DX MKII has a 24-30 MP sensor to give more flexibility for cropping photos, and yet the camera will still have the world class high ISO performance, as well as be able to shoot 12+ fps.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 9, 2014)

Prior to the 1DX, I been using 24MP+ bodies. It took me couple weeks to get use to 18MP(larger pixel) from 1DX. I now shoot 80-90% with 1DX, except, when I really need 2nd body. Otherwise 5D III is pretty much sitting in the bag 

Mark my words, if 1DX II has higher than 30MP then I'm more likely going to sell my 5D III and add another 1DX to my kit. I do crop in PP, but not 50-60% from original RAW. No issue for me.

I do hope canon would release NEW high MP body for landscape and studio shooters, but prefer not in 1DX line.

Whenever you ready: http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03792/Canon-EOS-1D-X-price.html


----------



## DanoPhoto (Dec 9, 2014)

18MP works fine for my needs. I am not doing any "poster" size prints, significant cropping nor large screen displays. YMMV


----------



## Besisika (Dec 9, 2014)

The biggest print I do is 11X16.
Definitely No is the answer.
Ever since I have the X the 5D3 is only for video when the X is busy on photo, otherwise it would sit just in the bag.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Dec 9, 2014)

Well as the nicest "large" print I have yet seen (6ft 6ins x 2ft 6ins) was shot on a 6MP camera I am pretty happy with 18Mp on my 1DX.
I would prefer not to have higher MP as it will impact on factors such as ISO performance and frame rate. When it doesn't then I will probably go there but until then I prefer lower Mp.


----------



## Northstar (Dec 9, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...



PBD...i crop a lot, sometimes aggressively. I have to, I'm a fast moving low light(usually) sport photog with no time to compose. Many of my cropped shots look fine on an iPad, smartphone, or 27" computer monitor, but not so great on 60" and larger screens...at least not as sharp as I would like them to be. 

I still say that 20 years from now technologies will change/evolve in such a way where you'll have wanted as many MP as possible when you look back to images you took in 2014. 

As you wrote one time in this forum, (and it was good advice) one reason for shooting RAW is so that you have all the information for future editing purposes, because future editing capabilities/technology might be much better or different than today.  (similar story)

north


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 10, 2014)

J.R. said:


> I'm now looking at the 1DX while retaining the 5D3 as backup. Quick question here - does the fact that the 1DX is only 18mp bother you or limit you in any way?


That's my set up and it doesn't bother me in the least. In fact, I find myself using the 1D X most of the time, even for landscapes. Unless I know I'll be enlarging to sizes beyond 20" x 30", I find 18MP to be plenty.


----------



## rawbphoto (Dec 11, 2014)

Having come up through the entire 1Ds line, I will admit, I was very leery about purchasing the 1Dx as I too thought it would be a step back from the 1Ds MKIII. I have used the Dx since release and I have to say its the best damn 35mm camera I have ever used. So much so that I never even considered upgrading my 5D MkII to the MKIII.
I use it in the studio and on locations and as my primary travel camera (though the Fuji x-pro now seems to be filling that travel role...the Dx is heavy). I will likely drive this camera into the dirt before upgrading to a 1Dx MKII.
I've had no problem making 17x22" prints on my studio printer and 36" prints from pro print shops.


----------



## J.R. (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. I've put the 1dx on order, should get it next week.

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 11, 2014)

J.R. said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I've put the 1dx on order, should get it next week.
> 
> Cheers ... J.R.



Congrats JR

1dx will give you a much better handling with your big lenses: 85L II, 70-200, and of course future 200mm f2 IS 

Keep in mind....it might take you sometime to get use to 18MP(larger pixel). Once you passed that state, I doubt you would pickup your 5D III.


----------



## tpatana (Dec 11, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies guys. I've put the 1dx on order, should get it next week.
> ...



I'm tempted to order one too, but I'll wait for the Mk2. After that maybe 200/2 or 300/2.8. New kidneys grow back in few years, right, so I can keep selling them?


----------



## J.R. (Dec 11, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Congrats JR
> 
> 1dx will give you a much better handling with your big lenses: 85L II, 70-200, and of course future 200mm f2 IS
> 
> Keep in mind....it might take you sometime to get use to 18MP(larger pixel). Once you passed that state, I doubt you would pickup your 5D III.



Thanks Dylan - I watch out for the larger pixels. The big whites are on my shopping list too - the first one being the 300 II. 



tpatana said:


> I'm tempted to order one too, but I'll wait for the Mk2. After that maybe 200/2 or 300/2.8. New kidneys grow back in few years, right, so I can keep selling them?



I considered waiting for the Mk2 as well but felt that photo opportunities can't wait. That said, if the Mk2 did come around sometime next year, I'd probably sell the 5D3 and get a Mk2.


----------



## tpatana (Dec 11, 2014)

J.R. said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats JR
> ...



I've had the 5D3 for almost 2 years now, and can't complain on anything much. Biggest one is the noise when pushing exposure up.

For 1Dx2, my about realistic hope is:
-about 1.5-2 stop better high ISO noise than 5D3
-at least 10fps
-between 20-35 MP

Also I'd love, although not so important:
-dual CF slots with individual bus on each one so it'd dump the buffer at twice the speed if you use 2 CF cards.

Plus of course all the other stuff like stellar AF with gazillion AF points etc. Not sure on the DPAF, first I want to know it works good.


----------

